# Where is Manny Cassimatis?



## Garpal Gumnut (11 April 2009)

http://cassimatis.com.au/

Manny,

Your clients are waiting for your advice.

My mate of whom I spoke in the first entry on the Storm Financial thread STILL BELIEVES IN YOU. 

Now you and I know this is open to question.

He clicks on http://cassimatis.com.au/ about 20 times a day, poor bastard, and is told to check back in a few day

It must be 10 days to 2 weeks ago, since that advice first went up..

Where are you Manny?

Speak to the believers.

Does anyone know where Manny is?

Do you speak to SICAG, or the Banks, or ASIC.

Speak to my mate Manny.

Come on Manny, I know you follow Aussiestockforums.

Lets hear your side of it.

gg


----------



## Solly (12 April 2009)

gg

Your post makes me think of this classic by Baroness Orczy...

*We seek him here, we seek him there,
Those Frenchies seek him everywhere.
Is he in heaven?””Is he in hell?
That demmed, elusive Pimpernel....*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2009)

Solly said:


> gg
> 
> Your post makes me think of this classic by Baroness Orczy...
> 
> ...




Solly you are on the button mate.

Does this sound familiar

from the novel
_
"    *
          o Ch. 4 : The League of the Scarlet Pimpernel

    * "The Scarlet Pimpernel?" said Suzanne, with a merry laugh. "Why! what a droll name! What is the Scarlet Pimpernel, Monsieur?"
      She looked at Sir Andrew with eager curiosity. The young man's face had become almost transfigured. His eyes shone with enthusiasm; hero-worship, love, admiration for his leader seemed literally to glow upon his face. "The Scarlet Pimpernel, Mademoiselle," he said at last "is the name of a humble English wayside flower; but it is also the name chosen to hide the identity of the best and bravest man in all the world, so that he may better succeed in accomplishing the noble task he has set himself to do."
      "Ah, yes," here interposed the young Vicomte, "I have heard speak of this Scarlet Pimpernel. A little flower ”” red? ”” yes! They say in Paris that every time a royalist escapes to England that devil, Foucquier-Tinville, the Public Prosecutor, receives a paper with that little flower designated in red upon it.

_

From wikiquotes

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Scarlet_Pimpernel

It appears he has well and truly gone to ground. The http://cassimatis.com.au site says he'll be back in a few days.


gg


----------



## Solly (12 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Solly you are on the button mate.
> 
> 
> It appears he has well and truly gone to ground. The http://cassimatis.com.au site says he'll be back in a few days.
> ...





gg, I hope he'll be back soon. Many would love to hear what EC has to say, 
I'm sure he will be true to his word and be back in "a few days". 

I'm off now to drop off an "Easter food parcel" to one of his ex clients.


----------



## darkside (12 April 2009)

I must admit i was going for a bit of "Where's Wally?" Except we could call it Where's Manny and people can put up posts of where they spotted him, like in their garden hiding easter eggs, or stealing them .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2009)

darkside said:


> I must admit i was going for a bit of "Where's Wally?" Except we could call it Where's Manny and people can put up posts of where they spotted him, like in their garden hiding easter eggs, or stealing them .




The website says he'll be back in a few days, its been a few days.

Where is Wally, sorry Manny?

gg


----------



## Solly (17 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The website says he'll be back in a few days, its been a few days.
> 
> Where is Wally, sorry Manny?
> 
> gg





Well gg I was with an ex storm client today, He couldn't talk for long as he and his misses are trying to buy their house back from the bank and couldn't afford much time to talk or to lose his job. 

He asked the same question about where the hell is EC. He originally thought EC would dig them out of the hole they are  in but alas EC is nowhere to be seen or heard. He's not a happy chappie and realises he should have been smarter with his money. 

He's not internet savvy and has asked me to post on his behalf, he really wants to know what EC is doing to help his ex flock......


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2009)

Solly said:


> Well gg I was with an ex storm client today, He couldn't talk for long as he and his misses are trying to buy their house back from the bank and couldn't afford much time to talk or to lose his job.
> 
> He asked the same question about where the hell is EC. He originally thought EC would dig them out of the hole they are  in but alas EC is nowhere to be seen or heard. He's not a happy chappie and realises he should have been smarter with his money.
> 
> He's not internet savvy and has asked me to post on his behalf, he really wants to know what EC is doing to help his ex flock......




The website still says he'll be back in a few days.

http://cassimatis.com.au/

Where is Wally?

gg


----------



## pacestick (18 April 2009)

any one checked out the old skase residence in majorca


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2009)

pacestick said:


> any one checked out the old skase residence in majorca




Any old wally would do that but we are talking here about a man of integrity, a man with a plan, a man who will stick by his investors, a man who knows the banks did his people in, a man who but for the GFC would be ....... the man, who would be taking his best clients on a trip to the hindu kush, or the south pole, or the Emirates......, a man who will be back "in a few days" , who will save all, need I go on?

gg


----------



## Solly (18 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Any old wally would do that but we are talking here about a man of integrity, a man with a plan, a man who will stick by his investors, a man who knows the banks did his people in, a man who but for the GFC would be ....... the man, who would be taking his best clients on a trip to the hindu kush, or the south pole, or the Emirates......, a man who will be back "in a few days" , who will save all, need I go on?
> 
> gg




gg, I've just arrived back at the canals after a long haul, I thought I'd log on and check out the EC site...alas it's still says to check back in a few days......
It's starting to have tones of Con the Fruitier... "a couple of days" 

What's going on?  Where has this man of integrity gone? There are many, many people wanting to here from him.... The silence is deafening.... 
Let's hope the "crusade" is continuing......


----------



## Solly (20 April 2009)

gg I just checked again, looks like we've all got to have more patience.

There's nothing new, must be a huge update that's being done.

I wonder where EC is? Is he still in BNE?

Might take a look on finals tomorrow, maybe might just catch a glimpse to see if anyone is in lap pool at Belmont.


----------



## pacestick (22 April 2009)

Try the Bond residence in cottesloe


----------



## Solly (22 April 2009)

Maybe we should check out Paniyiri in May....(had a bit of a soft spot for Effie a few years ago.)

...could even run into EC, George, Harry and the gang...


----------



## pacestick (24 April 2009)

Whoops Alan Bond is moving back to Australia maybe Manny is moving from cottesloe to ABs place in London


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 June 2009)

When does Manny give evidence to the commish.?

gg


----------



## darkside (25 June 2009)

Our website will be temporarily unavailable while we update the content. Please check back in a few days. 

We thank you for your patience. 


I will level with you Manny, i believe everyone has just about run out of patience with you and your "dodgy website" so how about you and  Cerebus (he promised so much, God i miss him) bung on an appearence, but you better put on a new shirt as i think Ron has just about "knifed" that one to shreds.!!!!!


----------



## Solly (26 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> When does Manny give evidence to the commish.?
> 
> gg




gg, I don't know either but I'll keep an eye open for anything.

Also regarding EC's whereabouts, I read in the Courier Mail yesterday that EC & JC were allegedly spotted on a 3 day R&R at Skoo's quite exclusive Spicers Peak Lodge. I had a couple of friends visit there recently and they say it's a very swish and secluded retreat. It's located inland from the Gold Coast on the South East Scenic Rim, I think it's about a 45 mins hop from BNE in a Eurocopter...

Ahh that's the life being pampered, day spas, etc, etc ... gg, it must be time for you to drop into Eleta's for your monthly pedicure and body wax...::


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2009)

darkside said:


> Our website will be temporarily unavailable while we update the content. Please check back in a few days.
> 
> We thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...




Darkside mate, you are not a believer. Sing after me, the anthem , apologies to the Monkees.


I thought love was more or less a givin' thing
Seems the more I gave the less I got
What's the use in trying?
All you get is pain
When I needed sunshine I got rain

Then I saw his face, now I'm a believer
Not a trace of doubt in my mind
I'm in love, I'm a believer
I couldn't leave him if I tried




Solly said:


> gg, I don't know either but I'll keep an eye open for anything.
> 
> Also regarding EC's whereabouts, I read in the Courier Mail yesterday that EC & JC were allegedly spotted on a 3 day R&R at Skoo's quite exclusive Spicers Peak Lodge. I had a couple of friends visit there recently and they say it's a very swish and secluded retreat. It's located inland from the Gold Coast on the South East Scenic Rim, I think it's about a 45 mins hop from BNE in a Eurocopter...
> 
> Ahh that's the life being pampered, day spas, etc, etc ... gg, it must be time for you to drop into Eleta's for your monthly pedicure and body wax...::





Jeez, a wax and a pedicure.

Good on Manny though, someone has to spend up in a recession to get everyone going again in the bull to come. At least not everyone in Storm ended up in tears.

Has he got his FP lisence back yet do you know?

gg

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 September 2009)

Could one of Manny's mates please ask him to take his website down.

He will not be back in a few days.

Nor in a few weeks,nor months, nor years.

http://cassimatis.com.au/

gg


----------



## Solly (10 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could one of Manny's mates please ask him to take his website down.
> 
> He will not be back in a few days.
> 
> ...




gg, I believe we will hear a lot more from EC very soon. 

Got a tweet last night to say that things are on the move and the pot is stirring. I wonder what this means. I read where Duncan Hughes reckons there have been some 'secret meetings'.

Maybe they are beta testing a new Web 2.0 version of the site that will give smoother navigation, better interactivity and more frequent auto-updates.

Hope it views easily on your gPhone.

Have you been able to find EC on Twitter ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 September 2009)

Solly said:


> gg, I believe we will hear a lot more from EC very soon.
> 
> Got a tweet last night to say that things are on the move and the pot is stirring. I wonder what this means. I read where Duncan Hughes reckons there have been some 'secret meetings'.
> 
> ...




I've just had a big leak from the "secret meeting" on a hidden micro.

IT was Manny at his best. I reckon CBA will whack him and his rich mates good time, not that I'm on CBA's side by any means, from what he said.

It was much like a SICAG committee meeting with The Man as Chairman of the meeting.

It did bring a tear to my eye.

I will share it when it is legally safe to do so.

gg


----------



## Solly (4 September 2010)

It's been a while since we've had a positive sighting.

The last time I eyeballed Manny was at Harry's...

I wonder where he is?

I'll be visiting a mate in Grassdale Rd tomorrow, maybe I should take the Crown
for a cruise down London to see if I can see any action.

I wonder how he's going, something leads me to believe he's not night stacking
shelves at Cannon Hill Plaza to make ends meet...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2010)

Solly said:


> It's been a while since we've had a positive sighting.
> 
> The last time I eyeballed Manny was at Harry's...
> 
> ...




He's here, in cyberspace, They seek him here, they seek him there, etc etc etc.

http://cassimatis.com.au/

gg


----------



## Solly (5 September 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> He's here, in cyberspace, They seek him here, they seek him there, etc etc etc.
> 
> http://cassimatis.com.au/
> 
> gg




I visited my mate in Gumdale today and took the Crown for a cruise down London. The weather was a bit marginal today so I couldn't see much at all.

I asked my mate if he had any local goss on what was going on but he didn't have any info.

Although he did say that recently he did see a portly middle aged gentlemen doing a letter box drop promoting a slashing/mowing and gardening service.

I reckon you'd do pretty well in an area like this with all the acreages around this way.

Unfortunately he didn't keep the leaflet but he was sure it quoted a local phone number and a hotmail email address.

That's a pity, I wouldn't mind giving it a call just on the odd chance it was someone we all know.

Could only cruise past once as we were running late and Lady Penelope was getting anxious as we had a Father's Day do to attend near the Cove


----------

